# Should 1-Eye be able to POLL?



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Well what do ya think?

:lol: :wink: 

Or am I just wasting valuable forum space.... :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

aaaaaaa .. No. 
But then again, I don't vote in these polls. I ignore them. Except for this one. And I voted "No."


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Can we vote more than once?!!?


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe, but can we limit it to like one per day at least.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

So everyone gets whats going on that reads this post, I posted something and now know what I said was wrong so sorry, and I am posting this so none of the guys below me sound like there not talking about something thats not here because it once was anyway.  :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm assuming I'm the mod you are referring to. No, I am not serious. I figure that if I don't like your poll, I won't vote it it. Well enough. I give the same advise to any post out there that people don't like - If you don't like it - don't bother. But every member can put as many polls up as they want, and post what they want, as long as it is within the rules. So 1-I - While I personally really don't vote in your poles, I'll back you 100% for continuing to put them up there. You are a solid forum contributor, and I applaud your most recent efforts to start up new forum subjects. I've really (seriously - I really have) have enjoyed the subjects you've brought up and the discussions that have followed. 

As for the picture - what the heck. It is all in fun. You can't really look at a photo-chopped picture of a peg legged deer with an eye patch, smoking a doobie, (it took me a long time going through the old post to find that one) along side a cartoon voting booth, all that seriously. 

So, have fun. Enjoy the forum. Keep posting your polls. Stick around. You're a good part of the forum.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just glad proper spelling was observed, so this didn't turn into a post about whether or not one-eye should be able to POLE.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not talking about you GaryFish when I posted even though it's after yours I hadn't seen the photo :lol: It's InvaderZim I was referring to.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its all good. Keep hanging around. And Zim's a good egg. A little cracked at times, but he's a decent enough guy. 

Just a suggestion to consider - Not every post has to begin with a poll. Sometimes a question can just be a question.  Its all good though. All good.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 145 posts, well I guess this would make it 146, anyway I will admit most of my questions have polls on them but I don't do it on all, typically as long as this is all fun in games you can have at me, but please don't take away my polling.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In all honesty, I don't know if that is even possible, without some series code work by the admin. It would be easier to just ban you from the site. :-0 And we won't do that unless you shatter some rules or something. So no worries. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !!!! Leave the guy alone !!!!... :twisted: :twisted: ...... He (?) may ask a lot of question's but he gets some good responses....
I don't reply to all of them but i do read them and it creates some good 'discussion' . Fishing gear, trucks, firearms, etc.etc.etc...... Things that are of interest to all member's, one way or another...
So, Zim???? Leave it alone or I'll sic petersen on you !!!!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

1-eye I secretly love ya! (in a strictly hetro-guy-crush sort of way  )

Just had to stir the chit a little...we'de never take your right to poll away. Perks of being a comedian (or at least trying) is some folks don't get my jokes.

Just curious though...do you pole? :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah Ha , so the question is ............to poll or not to poll or is it to pull or not to pull or is it to pole or not to pole. ??? *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't speak for Zim, but I strongly suspect that he was just joking around with #1DEER 1-I and thinking that #1DEER 1-I would understand that this is the case.

Anyway, my opinion: #1DEER 1-I is the most enthusiastic supporter of this forum that we have. He's gone the extra mile to spread the word, encourage people to drop by, and many of the threads he starts turn into the most popular threads we have.

I absolutely appreciate everything #1DEER 1-I has done along these lines, and far from stopping the polls, I'm all in favor of them. He started the most popular thread we ever had on the old DWR site, so he's something of a legend and very much appreciated. I ran into posts on forums as far away as the East Coast directing people to his One-eyed deer thread. And as far as I'm concerned, he's welcome to post as many polls as he wants to, and my main response will be to say "Thanks!" when he does.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I can't speak for Zim, but I strongly suspect that he was just joking around with #1DEER 1-I and thinking that #1DEER 1-I would understand that this is the case.
> 
> Anyway, my opinion: #1DEER 1-I is the most enthusiastic supporter of this forum that we have. He's gone the extra mile to spread the word, encourage people to drop by, and many of the threads he starts turn into the most popular threads we have.
> 
> I absolutely appreciate everything #1DEER 1-I has done along these lines, and far from stopping the polls, I'm all in favor of them. He started the most popular thread we ever had on the old DWR site, so he's something of a legend and very much appreciated. I ran into posts on forums as far away as the East Coast directing people to his One-eyed deer thread. And as far as I'm concerned, he's welcome to post as many polls as he wants to, and my main response will be to say "Thanks!" when he does.


Ya, what he said! 8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No worries to anyone I posted the first message and pm before I seen the picture that GaryFish posted, I'll try not to get seriouse about things that just don't seem seriouse. Anyway glad to be here and this I guess you could say what I said on the first page is a joke now. :lol:


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I havent laughed at a thread this good for a long time thanks guys!
Special thanks to Ol' 1 eye!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The little guy sure does ask alot of questions, like my five year old. Whats that? What that? How do you spell that? Whats? that? Stick shift or auto? Does it get good gas mileage?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I think ole 1-eye should be able to poll as much as he wants...........AS LONG AS HE TYPES IN ALL CAPS. ANY OTHER WAY WOULD NOT BE THE 1-EYE WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

The heart says "yes," but the brain emphatically screams "NOOOOOO!!!" :lol:

Only kidding. I don't know what I'd do without one-eye's burning issues to consider. 8) Discussion is a good thing, I think. Beside's, he's kind of like the forum's town cryer...

- "[ringing bell] Hear ye, hear ye! Ye olde town crier proclaimed crappy by all! Chooseth *1-Eye*, and he shalt rock thy world!"
- "My God, he is fabulous!"
- "He's embiggened that role with his cromulent performance."


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Unless the poll starts out with something really intellectual like "If Chuck Norris was....." then I would say NOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

This thread should be a poll. I vote no.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I vote no... *OOO*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Who?

PRO


----------

